
Deep-sea worms and bacteria team up to harvest methane - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-04-deep-sea-worms-bacteria-team-harvest.html
======
numtel
It's not just worms in the wild, there are a range of companies growing and
harvesting these same bacteria for feeding fish and livestock. It seems to
just be a cultural hurdle keeping them from becoming an ingredient in our own
food. See this article from 2016 about Calysta of Menlo Park and Unibio of
Denmark:

[https://www.newscientist.com/article/2112298-food-made-
from-...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/2112298-food-made-from-natural-
gas-will-soon-feed-farm-animals-and-us/)

~~~
Gravityloss
We're more indirectly already eating methane as it's the source of hydrogen,
for making nitrogen fertilizers out of thin air.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haber_process](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haber_process)

------
layoutIfNeeded
Reminds me of The Swarm by Frank Schätzing.

~~~
Torwald
or also "The Invinvible" by Stanislaw Lem, published in 1964.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Invincible](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Invincible)

[https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_Schwarm#Verhältnis_zu_Werk...](https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_Schwarm#Verhältnis_zu_Werken_anderer_Autoren)

